# Help with Video recording techniques and editing



## mili9152 (Aug 23, 2013)

I'd like to record and edit guitar playthroughs and/or music videos. I only have a little experience editing (Windows Movie Maker and Adobe CS6), but would like any and all pointers to produce a video like this one: 

The HAARP Machine - Strandberg Guitarworks - YouTube

1. Are most of these effects due to recording/lighting techniques, or does it also heavily rely on post processing? 
2. Any tips for filming solo? That is, recording myself by myself, ie. tripod on roller wheels
3. Will a DSLR be able to achieve good results? I bought a Nikon D3100 but I read that DSLRs can't autofocus while shooting video?

I understand that this won't be an easy task, but I'd like to learn more about the process. Thanks!


----------



## Winspear (Aug 25, 2013)

1. Yes. Little post processing. On the beginning all that's really going on is some cool shadows and some narrow depth of field shots (to make things out of focus if you don't know about that). Later in the video the light is clearly from a light that is visible in some shots. You can achieve similar effects with post but it looks nowhere near as good. The lights is unnecessary imo but you can pick them up fairly cheap!

2) Press record and go  Film entire playthroughs for each shot and then sync them all to the start rather than trying to place each shot in a certain place. Once you have various shots running all the way through, cut out any bad bits on each shot then edit the rest to taste.

3) DSLR is perfect. No need for auto focus, the only time I've ever used that is when trying to take a photo of myself whilst holding the camera (a selfy). Depends on the lens, but you'll likely be able to set the focus (somewhat awkwardly) whilst sitting in position. If it's out of reach just put something in your place and focus on that. Manual focus gives greater control over being able to adjust the depth of field and what you want in focus exactly etc (for down the neck shots where only the first frets are in focus, etc.) 

The only thing you wont be able to do by yourself is pulling focus (e.g moving focus from bridge to nut whilst playing).


----------



## mili9152 (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks for the pointers!


----------

